# ni al derecho ni al revés



## ErFusillo

In spagnolo si può dire:
"No entiendo esta idioma ni al derech ni al reves"

Anche se non è una frase molto usata, sarebbe possibile dire in italiano "Non capisco questa lingua ne in avanti ne all'indietro"? Tipo, se dovessi dire qualcosa del genere, mi guarderebbero strano?

Grazie


----------



## elmajorero

Assumendo che la frase originaria sia "No entiendo est*e* idioma ni al derech*o* ni al rev*é*s", al massimo si potrebbe tradurre con "Non capisco questa lingua nè al d(i)ritto, nè al rovescio"


----------



## Pegasillo

Ciao a tutti!

Azzardo una traduzione un po' più libera e meno letterale: "Non capisco questa lingua né per un verso, né per l'altro" (o: "per / da nessun verso").

Un saluto!


----------



## elmajorero

Ecco, lo sapevo che c'era una corrispondenza più *Edit aderente usuale, ma proprio non mi veniva. Bravo Pegasillo!


----------



## ErFusillo

elmajorero said:


> Assumendo che la frase originaria sia "No entiendo est*e* idioma ni al derech*o* ni al rev*é*s", al massimo si potrebbe tradurre con "Non capisco questa lingua nè al d(i)ritto, nè al rovescio"



Anche se "né per un verso né per l'altro" sarebbe più libera, si può ancora dire "né al diritto né al rovescio" per usare una frase più colorita?


----------



## Pegasillo

Sì, si può dire. È un'espressione che è senz'altro usata (seppur non proprio diffusissima). Prova a cercarla tra virgolette in google e ti usciranno alcuni esempi (anche se non ne vedo per esprimere che non si capisce una lingua. A parte uno, ma è solo una traduzione dallo spagnolo, appunto...).

Saluti!


----------



## ErFusillo

Grazie mille ragazzi!


----------



## Necsus

Hmm... scusate, ma io non ho mai sentito nessuna delle due frasi usata con quel significato. Se dovessi esprimere il concetto, probabilmente direi qualcosa del tipo "non so/conosco una parola di quella lingua". Poi dipende come sempre dal contesto.


----------



## elmajorero

Necsus said:


> Se dovessi esprimere il concetto, probabilmente direi qualcosa del tipo "non so/conosco una parola di quella lingua"


Però così stravolgi il concetto di "capire", che è diverso da "sapere/conoscere".
Se proprio vogliamo spingerci ad una traduzione libera e forse più usata di "nè per un verso, nè per l'altro" o "nè al dritto, nè al rovescio", ma che, a mio avviso, rispetta il senso originario, si potrebbe dire "non capisco un'acca di questa lingua".


----------



## Necsus

elmajorero said:


> Però così stravolgi il concetto di "capire", che è diverso da "sapere/conoscere".


Ohibò, a me non pare proprio, in quanto mi auguro che il non capirla derivi dal non conoscerla, altrimenti il problema è più grave.  Ma volendo si può anche dire "non capisco una parola".


----------



## elmajorero

Necsus said:


> Ohibò, a me non pare proprio, in quanto mi auguro che il non capirla derivi dal non conoscerla


Appunto.
E, quindi, sono due concetti diversi (tanto che uno deriva dall'altro, uno viene prima e l'altro viene dopo).
Se chi ha scritto la frase ha voluto usare "capire", che viene dopo "conoscere", sarà perchè ha voluto porre l'accento su tale ultimo concetto, e non sul primo.



Necsus said:


> Ma volendo si può anche dire "non capisco una parola".



Certamente.
Ma, così, a mio avviso, togli l'enfasi del modo di dire ed "appiattisci" la traduzione, che, in tal maniera, perde di fedeltà, perchè diventa la (corretta e fedele) traduzione di "_No entiendo una palabra de este idioma_", ma non anche di "_No entiendo este idioma ni al derecho ni al revés_" (e, quindi, non aiuti ErFusillo che voleva sapere come tradurre *quest'ultima* frase).


----------



## Necsus

Se si vuole dire che pur conoscendo la lingua il nostro amico non la capisce minimamente sono d'accordo con te, anche se mi pare abbastanza curioso che sia così.
Il discorso sull'eventuale appiattimento può anche essere vero, ma sono i rischi insiti nel lavoro di traduzione quando non esiste, come a mio avviso in questo caso, un' espressione equivalente nella lingua di destinazione.


----------



## elmajorero

Necsus said:


> Se si vuole dire che pur conoscendo la lingua il nostro amico non la capisce minimamente sono d'accordo con te, anche se mi pare abbastanza curioso che sia così.


Molto più semplicemente, secondo me ha saltao il passaggio "poichè non la conosco".



Necsus said:


> Il discorso sull'eventuale appiattimento può anche essere vero, ma sono i rischi insiti nel lavoro di traduzione quando non esiste, come a mio avviso in questo caso, un' espressione equivalente nella lingua di destinazione.


Condivido senz'altro il principio, tuttavia a me, invece, pare che "nè per un verso, nè per l'altro", come espressione, in italiano, esista, sia sufficientemente diffusa (1980 ricorrenze in google) e rispecchi abbastanza fedelmente il concetto espresso nella lingua originale.
Poi esiste senz'altro l'espressione "nè per il/al dritto, nè per il/al rovescio", che, addirittura, sarebbe praticamente letterale, ma avrebbe l'inconveniente di non essere altrettanto usata (296 ricorrenze in google).


----------



## Necsus

Elmajorero, è evidente che in questo caso non la vediamo nello stesso modo, e io non voglio convincere nessuno delle mie ragioni. Sto cercando solo di chiarirle, anche grazie alla discussione con te, in modo che ErFusillo possa decidere con una certa consapevolezza come rendere la frase in oggetto. Ma non vorrei che diventasse un botta e risposta poco produttivo, perciò tento di chiudere la questione per quanto mi riguarda.
In merito al primo punto, dal momento che riconosci che dovrebbe mancare un elemento, mi sembra che ora sia chiaro anche a te che la frase così come ci è stata riportata va 'tradotta' logicamente prima che linguisticamente, perché è ovvio che è molto difficile capire qualcosa se non lo si conosce.
Il secondo punto è più soggettivo: io non ho certo mai detto che l'espressione "n*é* per un verso, n*é* per l'altro" non esiste, ho detto che a mio avviso non ha il significato che le si vuole dare in questo caso.
E non consiglierei mai di usare la traduzione letterale "n*é* al dritto, n*é* al rovescio" perché praticamente nessuno lo fa, nella lingua quotidiana. Come puoi vedere anche dai riscontri in rete, che sono addirittura meno di quanto può sembrare, perché se vuoi avere un  numero più vicino alla realtà devi andare all'ultima pagina di quelle elencate da G e vedrai che tolte le voci 'molto simili', cioè ripetute, rimangono poco più di una quarantina di risultati, per buona parte dei quali sicuramente il significato non è figurato come sarebbe nel caso in questione.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Necsus said:


> io non ho mai sentito nessuna delle due frasi usata con quel significato


Neanche io, anche se in un contesto chiaro probabilmente capirei cosa dovrebbero significare.


----------



## mikisong

Ne propongo un'altra leggermente modificata rispetto a quelle sopra proposte, ma secondo me più scorrevole:

"Non capisco questa lingua, non c'è verso".


----------



## Paulfromitaly

mikisong said:


> non c'è verso



Ottimo, credo che significhi proprio questo.


----------

